# Marshall pilot light



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Are there any places *in Canada* to order a replacement pilot light for a CSA model Marshall JCM800?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Bummer, just installed the last one I had in stock and I'm even coming to Vancouver Wednesday. But I digress, probably not other than an authorized dealer or service centre, or a tech like me who stocks them. Try AES.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Antique Electronic Supply has them for $5.95 USD but it will probably cost you $20.00 for shipping.
Go to JAM Industries website. They have a list of authorized service centers and dealers.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> Antique Electronic Supply has them for $5.95 USD but it will probably cost you $20.00 for shipping.
> Go to JAM Industries website. They have a list of authorized service centers and dealers.


Mojotone quoted me from $26 to over $50 for shipping. I went to the local service center first. They only order the lights on an as needed basis.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you want me to check out our local amp tech? 
If he has one, I can get it to you for the cost of the item plus postage.

Do you have a part number?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Mojotone quoted me from $26 to over $50 for shipping. I went to the local service center first. They only order the lights on an as needed basis


$26.00 !!!!
If Greco can't get one for you. Let me know, I'll be ordering from AES probably in the next week or so. However you'll be looking at at least two weeks for delivery before I get it.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

greco said:


> Do you want me to check out our local amp tech?
> If he has one, I can get it to you for the cost of the item plus postage.
> 
> Do you have a part number?
> ...


AES has the part# as P-L14-6 - Indicator Light - Genuine Marshall, Square, 6V 

It's the light used on most of the older Marshalls before they changed to rocker switches.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the reply I had form the local amp tech:

*"I have same part, but 120 volt, gets wired into the power switch instead. Current Marshall supplied part. *

*Your price is 12.95. "

*Please let me know what you want to do ASAP, as he is waiting for a repsonse from me..

BTW...what are the dimensions of the light...it makes a big difference for mailing by Canada post. 
If the package can't fit through a 3/4 inch template/slot...the postage goes to "parcel" rate which is SIGNIFICANTLY more than letter post. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

greco said:


> This is the reply I had form the local amp tech:
> 
> *"I have same part, but 120 volt, gets wired into the power switch instead. Current Marshall supplied part. *
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer but I'm going to hold out of the 6v version.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. 

Hope you can find the 6V version.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I told him you were looking for the 6V version and he sent me this:

*"I can order it if you want , it is about the same price. Takes about 3-4 weeks to come."

*Please let me know. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

You could probably order one form Watts Tube Audio.com (aka turretboards.com). I order stuff from Ken regularly & the postage has been very reasonable. It's $9.95 USD for the lamp.


----------

